# Shaved Trunk



## Dinner (Jan 28, 2017)

Did a quick search on here and one on Google as well and only came up with 3 or 4 cars that I've seen with it done but I had my car at the bodyshop for a couple weeks this month to get the one side skirt and rocker fitted and figured it was a good time to do the trunk, front and rear bumpers as well. I commute 120 KM a day and the bumpers were looking rough despite the fact I take excessive care cleaning and detailing this thing. Anyway, here it is. 









I was torn if I wanted to get rid of some more chrome and do the window trim and the strip along the bottom of the rear bumper black I wasn't sure it would flow with the rest of the car having the chrome around the grille and fog lights. So I left it for now, the plan will be to wrap the window trim and rear strip and see how I like it.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

For a minute I forgot what shaved meant. LOL! Yeah I didn't feel like filling the vertical slit and left it alone. It really does seem like a good mod if you are already in the position you are in. 

As for chrome, I was torn on how the car would look and was willing to put chrome trim on my Z Spec grille if I didn't like the color keyed trim it came with. End of the day, I liked it w/o chrome and don't understand how I let it be that way for almost 3 years.


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

Remove the bow tie from the front grill, then paint a bar code on the hood. No name, generic car. LOL.

Looks great. I probably would have left the trunk bar chrome. All white is a little too plain for my taste. Some contrast is good in design.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Dinner said:


> Did a quick search on here and one on Google as well and only came up with 3 or 4 cars that I've seen with it done but I had my car at the bodyshop for a couple weeks this month to get the one side skirt and rocker fitted and figured it was a good time to do the trunk, front and rear bumpers as well. I commute 120 KM a day and the bumpers were looking rough despite the fact I take excessive care cleaning and detailing this thing. Anyway, here it is.
> 
> View attachment 245386
> 
> ...


I think it looks fantastic! This is exactly what I want to do, but the wife is complaining about how much I'm putting into mine. I am still trying to figure out a way to debadge the front as well. I'm not quite there yet, but I found a 3d printer that I might be able to have something made on to fill in the outline partly, but we'll see..


----------



## Dinner (Jan 28, 2017)

dhpnet said:


> Remove the bow tie from the front grill, then paint a bar code on the hood. No name, generic car. LOL.
> 
> Looks great. I probably would have left the trunk bar chrome. All white is a little too plain for my taste. Some contrast is good in design.


Lol, I wouldn't mind that. I love plain and simple. 

I know what you mean about the chrome section but it was the largest section of chrome on the car and it had to go.


----------



## eddiefromcali (Aug 21, 2017)

did the shop weld up the holes behind the bowtie? Love it all color matched. I've been looking a wrap that would match my silver paint to cover the chrome bar on the trunk lid.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

eddiefromcali said:


> did the shop weld up the holes behind the bowtie? Love it all color matched. I've been looking a wrap that would match my silver paint to cover the chrome bar on the trunk lid.


If you have any winter type weather where you are I would not recommend wrapping, but plasti-dip instead.


----------



## eddiefromcali (Aug 21, 2017)

Blasirl said:


> If you have any winter type weather where you are I would not recommend wrapping, but plasti-dip instead.


we don't see any snow, but temps do drop down to mid 20s at night


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

A little paint helps a lot. 
But I'm not sure I'd color match the bowties on a white car, the original gold might be better than that.


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

Blasirl said:


> I think it looks fantastic! This is exactly what I want to do, but the wife is complaining about how much I'm putting into mine. I am still trying to figure out a way to debadge the front as well. I'm not quite there yet, but I found a 3d printer that I might be able to have something made on to fill in the outline partly, but we'll see..


Bondo!!!


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

dhpnet said:


> Bondo!!!


Not!!!!


----------



## Dinner (Jan 28, 2017)

eddiefromcali said:


> did the shop weld up the holes behind the bowtie? Love it all color matched. I've been looking a wrap that would match my silver paint to cover the chrome bar on the trunk lid.


Yep, welded. Smoothed and done-zo!


----------



## Dinner (Jan 28, 2017)

Taxman said:


> View attachment 245442
> 
> 
> A little paint helps a lot.
> But I'm not sure I'd color match the bowties on a white car, the original gold might be better than that.


My front one is white, looks great. The original gold works too, prefer that than a black bowtie on a white car :vomit:


----------

